# New Starbucks policy: No purchase needed to sit in cafes



## Skit (May 19, 2018)

http://www.wbtv.com/story/38229965/new-starbucks-policy-no-purchase-needed-to-sit-in-its-cafes

Y'all now have a guaranteed spot to take a shit and then charge your phone while you pretend you're not sleeping. I'm a bit curious to see how long this lasts until it's inevitably abused and they have to change policy's again. But, in the meantime. . . .


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 19, 2018)

i read about this a few days ago and couldnt help but think that every single store isnt gonna be following this new policy.


----------



## Skit (May 19, 2018)

Just be sure to have your homie record it if they do try and kick you out, maybe you could win some stupid settlement


----------



## Jarlmp55 (May 19, 2018)

I just order some coffee cake and spend hours in there charging my phone and messing around on my laptop. They have never said anything to me, but cool I do not have to spend the cash on the cake anymore =)


----------



## MolotovMocktail (May 19, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> couldnt help but think that every single store isnt gonna be following this new policy.



That or there will be a lot more Starbucks stores calling the cops on folks.

Ideally they'd install sharps disposals boxes in bathrooms since people already shoot up in their bathrooms and employees can get pricked by dirty rigs. Too bad an international corporation like Starbucks would never approve that because they wouldn't want to appear to condone drug use.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 19, 2018)

MolotovMocktail said:


> That or there will be a lot more Starbucks stores calling the cops on folks.
> 
> Ideally they'd install sharps disposals boxes in bathrooms since people already shoot up in their bathrooms and employees can get pricked by dirty rigs. Too bad an international corporation like Starbucks would never approve that because they wouldn't want to appear to condone drug use.



im with you on public sharps containers. people are gonna shoot dope. period. and having non safe places for them to put needles is just as big of a problem as addiction. as someone whos dealt alot with possibly contaminated needles i can say having sharps containers put in places where people already use drugs is a no brainer when it comes to the safety of people taking out trash/cleaning bathrooms/clearing tables all that shit.


----------



## Anton (May 20, 2018)

Yes , I just read about that a few hours ago. Now I won't have to get a cup out of the trash sneak in and get those strange looks and whispers from the employees ... " did that guy order something ? dunno ,I guess so he does have a cup , yea he must have , humm ??? " lol


----------



## gathernogloss (May 20, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> i read about this a few days ago and couldnt help but think that every single store isnt gonna be following this new policy.


right -there aint no way them ones in Hollywood gunna be letting them wild ass meth kids camp out in em


----------



## Odin (May 20, 2018)

Jarlmp55 said:


> I just order some coffee cake and spend hours in there charging my phone and messing around on my laptop. They have never said anything to me, but cool I do not have to spend the cash on the cake anymore =)



Not sure about that... seems like they are open to anyone "use" the washroom but correct me if I'm wrong they did not say someone can just walk in and Chill all day using the outlets without a purchase??

Also... I'm not a big fan of starbucks or anything... indifferent really but if I had a place and you came in every day for a week straight without a purchase and used the electricity and just fucked around...

I'd... well I'd see if you need help first and all that jazz...

but if you took advantage of the kindness for too long... say a month ...I might start wondering this homebum is just wack... lol

then I'd go make a coffee no sugar no cream black and go back to my conspiracy sites. Unfortunately I would not be open for buisness long. lol


----------



## Jarlmp55 (May 21, 2018)

I have been doing this for the last three weeks while helping my sister take care of a few things here in S.D. On my free time I spend 2-3 hours a day there, tend to blend in with the crowd. I would not spend all day there that's just insane, would be noticed in seconds.


----------



## blue ant (May 22, 2018)

Was there anything in particular that prompted this change in policy?


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 27, 2018)

I just seen on the news that you dont have to be a customer to use the bathroom there anymore either. No shit.


----------

